# A way to make your family live forever.



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

I had the same four rats for a couple years (Ian, Manwich, Torgo, and Triddle) when my dog (now ex-dog) killed Ian. I realized that rats die too early for us. By accident, I found a way to help this process. 

Soon after getting my rats, I began incorporating them into bedtime stories for my three human boys. Over time the stories evolved into a compex and detailed universe with recurring rat characters. When Ian died, I was faced with the decision of how to cut him from the stories. I didn't. Ian continues to have a place in the stories, his personality continues to delight my family. 

Try this. It sounds silly, but I have lost rats as has my brother, but they will live forever. 

PS: The stories have evolved so much and the characters and plotlines are so solid now, I am writing them down into a book. Adult and children who have read them have expressed high interest. My brother, a 31 year old man, asks every week for an update of the Triddle Team. I may have something here. The lesson? Your love for your rodent offspring will turn your stories into the best ones of your and their lives.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

cute! : ) sorry about ian, my dogs slaughtered my guinea pig, but we still have them


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that is a wonderful testament to them. i don't suppose you would be willing to share those stories here would you? they sound like a treat. but i can understand not wanting them in print here when you're thinking about making a book.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> that is a wonderful testament to them. i don't suppose you would be willing to share those stories here would you? they sound like a treat. but i can understand not wanting them in print here when you're thinking about making a book.


Thank you. I am not worried about anyone riping me off. They aren't THAT good. Maybe we could create a fiction section like on RMCA. Mine are better for kids though. I am happy to share.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> cute! : ) sorry about ian, my dogs slaughtered my guinea pig, but we still have them


It was his last strike. About the same time he died I got a new car and named it Ian too.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i've never liked dogs...their "kill" instinct is so strong; i'm always worried and never really trust them.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

for now just post your stories in the general section and i'll sticky them. but i'll talk to the other mods and ratman about setting up a new section for stories too


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

That's an amazing idea... I love it!


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch said:


> for now just post your stories in the general section and i'll sticky them. but i'll talk to the other mods and ratman about setting up a new section for stories too


Consider it done. I will post a test story in the next day or so and if anyone likes it, more will come. I want good critiques too!


----------

